# SQ Head Units



## Sound-In-Waves (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm trying to make a list of head units with excellent sound quality that can be purchased for $400 or less. I've just started on the list and would like suggestions on units to add. 

My list so far:
Eclipse
8454
8455
8053
8051
8061
7200
7100
7000

Pioneer
880prs
800prs
80prs

Alpine
9855
9887
9853

Clarion
DRZ9255


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

rockford RFX9250 and RFX 8240 aka Denford

Eclipse 5303r
Eclipse ECD414,415,510


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Pioneer 980BT


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Being that the DRZ9255 is on there, I'm assuming used applies? 

Eclipse CD8445

Yet to hear the new Clarion CZ702, but looks to be a good SQ deck.
Clarion HX-D10


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Seems like you'd have to come across a really smoking deal for $400 or less on a DRZ9255. I usually see them up for ~$550 to $600 used and $700-$800 new. 

...and for the list, Alpine DVA-9861 is my contribution.


----------



## diynube (Feb 27, 2011)

What about the Kenwood eXcelon stuff? I think it sounds pretty good.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll take one of those $400 DRZ's please. I want a spare.


----------



## --Kei-- (Sep 8, 2011)

Possible the guy meant a DRX9255 rather than DRZ. If the 7998 can be found under $400 that ought to be another one for the list.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

eclipse cd8443, cd5030. 

there is already a list like this out there. its of all active decks. basically if a deck supports active it sounds good. thats the general consensus here.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Alpine dva-9965, offline power supply, dead head, lots of on board tuning and uses thr f1 transport.


----------



## denetnz (Jul 31, 2009)

The 80PRS pretty much whips everything else here in terms of tuning power, not to mention connectivity. In car audio, tuning power is essential for SQ. 

If you are still looking for more (but inferior to 80PRS) options, there is the Alpine CDA-9833 and CDA-9835 to consider.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

The 80PRS was released a couple of weeks ago and you are saying its the top dog? I don't think so, for $400 I'll take 7200, 9255, 9965.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

80prs can't beat it for the money. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sound-In-Waves (Jan 22, 2012)

Yea I really am interested in the 80PRS especially for the price. My current head unit is the eclipse 8454, it sounds amazing, and I can't really complain when I picked it up for only $180... but I should remove the drz9255 from the list. I think I accidentally was searching the drx when checking out prices.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

IMO there are very few true SQ HUs. Too many kids confuse 'bells and whistles' with SQ. Besides the Clarion the only other true SQ HUs are McIntosh and the Nakamichi TP1200, TA-25 and CD700II.


>^..^<


----------



## Sound-In-Waves (Jan 22, 2012)

Catman said:


> IMO there are very few true SQ HUs. Too many kids confuse 'bells and whistles' with SQ. Besides the Clarion the only other true SQ HUs are McIntosh and the Nakamichi TP1200, TA-25 and CD700II.
> 
> 
> >^..^<


Now you can't make a statement like that and not back it up. What brings you to that conclusion? I think there are different levels of SQ HUs. To me the basic things to look for are preamp voltage, onboard processing, balanced output possiblility, DAC, etc.


----------



## Lance_S (Feb 11, 2009)

Catman said:


> IMO there are very few true SQ HUs. Too many kids confuse 'bells and whistles' with SQ. Besides the Clarion the only other true SQ HUs are McIntosh and the Nakamichi TP1200, TA-25 and CD700II.
> 
> 
> >^..^<


lol,

And you don't include the CD7200Mk2? lol. Full copper chassis, 8v outs, dead head, the head unit was made directly for the sq listener, no internal amp, etc, etc. It's one of the most hailed SQ head units of all time. Better expand your list.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

If that's the case there's quite a list of sq decks. Next question is what makes a head unit fall under the category of sq. If it doesn't have a copper chassis, 8v and balanced pre outs it isn't geared towards the audiophile?. The days of units like that being made are all but dead. Point blank manufacturers have found them to be losers from a business stand point. True audiophiles make up a small portion of the market and ones that are willing to spend that type of money is a small fraction of that number. I say that to say the days of true sq units are long gone. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

If you want something new for 2012, either the Pioneer DEH-80PRS ($285.00-$350.00) or the Kenwood KDCX-996 ($229.00-$249.00) are superior value per dollar.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Kenwood BT900


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Lance_S said:


> lol,
> 
> And you don't include the CD7200Mk2? lol. Full copper chassis, 8v outs, dead head, the head unit was made directly for the sq listener, no internal amp, etc, etc. It's one of the most hailed SQ head units of all time. Better expand your list.



:lol: :lol: :lol: :dead_horse:

No ...that is a joke when it comes to true SQ. It is made for the kids that have no clue or reference of SQ. It is made for those who want something a little better than the average HU ....but don't want to give up 'bells and whistles' for true SQ. No SQ HU will have DSP either. No SQ HU will ever have iPud interface. 

As duro78 pointed out ...the days of true SQ HU are just about over. The mfgs that do make one rarely import it to the USA. Consumers are more concerned with 'bells and whistles' ...if all someone is going to do is play their iPud through a HU there is no reason to spend the $$$ for a SQ HU. This applies to the mfgs as well. There is no need to go to the effort of making a true SQ HU. All they have to do is make it look like a UFO had an abortion and give it the illusion of SQ through marketing and features.


>^..^<


----------



## billyboymr2 (May 16, 2011)

I disagree slightly there Catman. I'm interested in SQ, but I also have a ton of MP3's that I like to listen to - not because of SQ, but because I like the songs. My 880PRS plays them through an adapter, as well as my XM, which has horrible SQ no matter what HU you play it through. So basically you're saying that the 880PRS or even the P99 aren't true SQ head units? And because I don't have a Nak or McIntosh that means that I absolutely can't have a fantastic SQ system?


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

I always wondering why all SQ Head Unit only survive for a niche market.


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

These are several Highend SQ HU without internal power and must have external DSP if you want to use their complimentary processor.

But since they have conventional RCA output they can use for any configuration you might think about










Sony CDX C90
Pioneer DEX P9R
Alpine 7990R
Alpine Juba 7620
McIntosh MX406s
Sound Monitor CDT450x

Best Regards

Wendo


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Another Picture of Pioneer DEX P9R


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Alpine F1 7990R and McIntosh MX406s


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Sony CDX C90 and Eclipse Sound Monitor CDT450x


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that almost none of those are <$400


----------



## denetnz (Jul 31, 2009)

McIntosh decks are awesome for people who like lots of linear distortion (no EQ) and lots of phase distortion (no TA), no connectivity to modern devices (eg 160GB of lossless files on iPod) and a fancy label on the front. Sorry, I'm not a fan.


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

IMO the drx-9255 (mx-406) are the best SQ decks I have ever heard if you want a pure SQ deck with no features at all. Unfortunately if you hook one of the decks up to a un-modded DSP you get only the very average SQ of the DSP.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I picked up my Denon DCT-R1 black face for well under $400. No bells and whistles but it does have aux input. I have it paired with a MS8. Love the simple look and function of the Denon.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

denetnz said:


> T*he 80PRS pretty much whips everything else here *in terms of tuning power, not to mention connectivity. In car audio, tuning power is essential for SQ.
> 
> If you are still looking for more (but inferior to 80PRS) options, there is the Alpine CDA-9833 and CDA-9835 to consider.


IDK about that one. The clarion cz702 is looking to be cheaper, more flexible x/o's, and better eq.


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

Catman said:


> IMO there are very few true SQ HUs. Too many kids confuse 'bells and whistles' with SQ. Besides the Clarion the only other true SQ HUs are McIntosh and the Nakamichi TP1200, TA-25 and CD700II.
> 
> 
> >^..^<


Ya, Right!:laugh: If you remove Clarion from that mix, you'd be half right.


----------



## pimpmyboat (Jul 26, 2011)

Kpg2713 said:


> IDK about that one. The clarion cz702 is looking to be cheaper, more flexible x/o's, and better eq.


So excited for this HU, who doesnt want active and T/A to be more affordable/accessible for more people?


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

Kpg2713 said:


> IDK about that one. The clarion cz702 is looking to be cheaper, more flexible x/o's, and better eq.


Why is the EQ "better" on the Clarion?


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Kpg2713 said:


> IDK about that one. The clarion cz702 is looking to be cheaper, more flexible x/o's, and better eq.


Yea what are you talking about? It is cheaper, as it should be. But more flexible x/o section? Where have you found what the x/o abilities will be? I have only been able to see the illustration next to the description of them, and it only shows the HP going a little above 200 hz. As far as the "better" EQ, I've never heard of a 5 band being more desirable than a 16 band L/R independent. I think for most people, esp in this lower price point, the auto EQ/TA feature is worth a lot.

Please back your statements up with some evidence.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

I got nothing and should not have posted my thoughts as I did. The manual for the clarion is still not available, but they present this new unit just as they did the 785 and 775 models. So going off what clarion's statements have meant in previous models. 5 bands p-eq is split left and right, so it is really 10 bands of peq vs pio's 16 bands of graphic eq. Pio cannot run a wideband as it high passes the high at a lowest of 1.2k hz and clarion has traditionally let you go 20k hz to 25hz in each crossover section. Pio is bandpass only in mid section. Clarion should be bandpassable mid and low. Seems more flexible to me. However, this means **** as the manual isn't out yet and I can't back it up as such. I'll go sit in the corner now till it is released, at which point I'll buy one.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Salad, that little crossover graphic doesn't mean anything. They had the same graphics for the previous models I stated above and they had very adjustable 3 way with dual bandpass capabilities. My info is my best guess as I see what they have said about the 702 and what they said about the prior models, and assuming it will be at least what the previous ones were. I could be totally wrong about this, but I don't think so.


----------



## bfb1963 (Aug 28, 2006)

Pardon the brief hijack:

SQ head units were the first casualty, and non-OEM head units will ultimately follow. OEMs will continue to advance the industry with features and integration that classic HUs can't match.The future of high SQ in car audio lies with carPCs or carTablets.

I'll second the Alpine DVA-9861 and add the venerable classic CDA-7878.


----------



## diynube (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't want to get flamed, but I can't help but feel like we're overlooking the big picture.
I think there are two main camps, those that use DSP and those that don't. IMO, DSP is essential in the car.
I would love a well-priced super high quality head unit that lacks DSP but has other features like iPod for convenient use of lossless files. This, coupled with the MS-8 would be nice.
I think my Kenwood Excelon sounds great with my MS-8-- I have DSP off on the deck a well as the internal amp off in the deck.
Perhaps I am missing out on the last nuance of detail, but I am not sure if that would be lost to road noise anyway. 
Maybe there really is a big difference and I am oblivious, yet somehow it seems that a nice Wolfson or Burr-Brown DAC coupled with a nice output stage should be sufficient regardless of the case it's in. One thing of particular interest is power filtering and isolation in the head unit to keep alt noise at bay and the noise floor low. Maybe this is where the SQ decks shine, I don't know.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

Kpg2713 said:


> 5 bands p-eq is split left and right, so it is really 10 bands of peq vs pio's 16 bands of graphic eq.


Not quite...it would be 10 bands of peq vs. 32 bands of graphic eq. The 80PRS has stereo EQ...just fyi.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

diynube said:


> I don't want to get flamed, but I can't help but feel like we're overlooking the big picture.
> I think there are two main camps, those that use DSP and those that don't. IMO, DSP is essential in the car.
> I would love a well-priced super high quality head unit that lacks DSP but has other features like iPod for convenient use of lossless files. This, coupled with the MS-8 would be nice.
> I think my Kenwood Excelon sounds great with my MS-8-- I have DSP off on the deck a well as the internal amp off in the deck.
> ...


I agree. I had high hopes for this thread. While you may need DSP for a car, you don't _need_ it in a HU. Sure it is nice, saves money, etc. but when I think of a "SQ HU" I'm thinking high quality CD transport. Everything is a bonus feature. Everything DSP related I can get from an external unit if I so choose.


----------



## paulc35 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sound-In-Waves said:


> I'm trying to make a list of head units with excellent sound quality that can be purchased for $400 or less. I've just started on the list and would like suggestions on units to add.
> 
> My list so far:
> Eclipse
> ...


I upgraded my excellent Excelon X794 to the Pioneer PRS 80 and this is an audiophile deck.

How about keeping the list to decks currently available


----------



## Sound-In-Waves (Jan 22, 2012)

paulc35 said:


> I upgraded my excellent Excelon X794 to the Pioneer PRS 80 and this is an audiophile deck.
> 
> How about keeping the list to decks currently available


Because I don't consider most of the decks available now to be of that high of quality. Especially since a lot of companies are trying to focus more on bluetooth and ipod integration and neglecting other aspects, but thats just my personal opinion.


----------



## tx4wl (May 14, 2013)

Bump for a list update


----------



## Frijoles24 (Apr 19, 2010)

but then again, sq is subjective. 
My base is trying to get my car sounding closest to my headphones.

best hu to do that so far was the 8053. but becuase im so close to the headphones, im not sure if i want to try a different hu

tunability is essential but i dont think thats where the sq comes from. i hear a difference between sound per unit (regardless of tuning) and each part of the system. source, hu, (dsp), amps, and speakers.
i found the most change from changing hu and amps. thats without venturing out with an external dsp. but for the price, im good.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Lot of people here playing lossless, so is there something wrong with newer bluetooth/etc I am missing? I should try to connect something to my 880PRS but no time to play with it.

In my experience your HU needs to be quite good quality and the features you need. Your amps can be so so most of them will work if you have enough power for your use, but one midrange amp may work better than another that costs the same just because of differences. The speakers however, they change the sound more than anything, and by speakers I am including install. Of course more processing can make those speaker differences less relevant but for me it does not always work that way. I'm old school I still pay a lot of attention to speakers/install. I need to change out my car soon and dread dealing with getting a system working well again lol.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

With car manufacturers pretty much making the head unit a dinosaur, the point of this thread is kind of moot. That being said I think one thing a head unit MUST have to be a SQ head unit is lack of internal power. How many head units with internal power have ever won any competition? Maybe there are some, but I have not heard of any.

In my opinion, the next thing a head unit must have is high preamp voltage. Personally, I love the Eclipse 8V dead head units and the nice thing with their 8V units was the low 55 ohm line out impedance. Again, this is just my opinion, I think you have to have a good strong signal running to your amp...the stronger the better. I think 5V would be okay. I think 8V even better. I've run a 55040 and am currently running a CD8051. My next head unit will be a CD8053 that is currently in storage. Yes, I am old-school Eclipse biased.

My first Eclipse was the aforementioned Eclipse 55040. Before that, I was running a Kenwood Excelon 900 or 9000 series head unit. When I switched to the 55040, the difference in SQ was a night-and-day difference. And, because of that night-and-day difference, I will never buy another Kenwood head unit...ever! And, because of that night-and-day difference, I will be an Eclipse head unit user until my dying day...or I end up buying a car who's dashboard is so integrated with everything else that getting a head unit would just mess everything else up in the car...thus my first statement in this post!

Oh, I think the Eclipse 55040, 55060, 55090, CD8052, and 5303/5303R should be added to that list.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

By now, most know, but I'll state just to be sure. The xover on Clarions CZ702
is a full 3-way+sub/2-way,rear+sub at 1/3 intervals and the 5 band parametric eq is not per ch.
I ran one for a year, then I gave it to my son. 




Catman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :dead_horse:
> 
> No ...that is a joke when it comes to true SQ. It is made for the kids that have no clue or reference of SQ. It is made for those who want something a little better than the average HU ....but don't want to give up 'bells and whistles' for true SQ. No SQ HU will have DSP either. No SQ HU ..........


FALSE!
One of the, if not the, best/highest regarded SQ deck made has a DSP. I didn't list it because if you can find one period, you better grab it. If you can find one for under $400, you better rob your kids piggy bank to get it as they retailed for $3500 back in '93, only 400 were made (100 Japan, 100 Canada, 200 USA) and there has yet to be another head unit like it. 

That unit is......
Clarion's ADSC-1
I am one of the lucky few to have one (Canada) NIB.

100% digital (even the AM/FM), 14 chs, D/A 20 bit Burr Brown converters each with their own: attenuation, 4 band parametric eq in 1/3 oct points, xover in 1/3 oct points, slopes from 6dB to 48dB (HP, LP, BP), Time alignment.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

If you are willing to share, I would love to see a photo of this Clarion please.


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

smgreen20 said:


> That unit is......
> Clarion's ADSC-1
> I am one of the lucky few to have one (Canada) NIB.
> 
> 100% digital (even the AM/FM), 14 chs, D/A 20 bit Burr Brown converters each with their own: attenuation, 4 band parametric eq in 1/3 oct points, xover in 1/3 oct points, slopes from 6dB to 48dB (HP, LP, BP), Time alignment.


I had an ADCS-1 back in the mid 90s. It was an AWESOME deck and DSP! I sold the head unit and the DSP box but I think I still have four DAC modules in my closet. In one of my installs with the ADCS-1 I took the plugs off the ends of the fiber optic cables and installed toslink connectors. I then placed an Orion Concept 1 digital 30 band eq between the deck and the DSP box, all connected by fiber. It worked perfectly.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

That's sweet.

If you happen to find/come across those DAC cards, I'm in need to two.


































































That is it in the big brown box in the back and the HU is next to it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh wow, that is car audio nirvana. Thanks for posting those up and igniting my interest in old school gear again.


----------



## Slow Cruiser (Aug 21, 2016)

RFX 8240



















BNIB


----------

